# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  School's Reef

## João Seguro

Olá a todos! Venho partilhar convosco o projecto iniciado em 01-01-2012 que veio substituir o nano que tinha montado. 

Chama-se School's Reef pois está na escola onde trabalho e os alunos ajudam e participam na sua evolução.

*Material*:

*Aquário*: 135c*65l*60a
*Sump*: 70lts
*Litragem*: aproximadamente 600lts
*Escumador*: H&S 150-F2000/1
*Rocha*: 14 kg RV + muita rocha DIY (agradecimentos a que participou no projecto) 
*Circulação*: Sunsun 3000L/H+2*Sunsun 5000L/H
*Retorno*: Ocean runner 3500lt/h
*Osmose*: 90L/D não sei a marca
*Aquecimento*: Eheim 200w+300w
*Sal*: Tropic Marin
*Iluminação*: Calha de leds (20 XM-L white, 20XP-E Blue, 20XP-E Royal Blue, 10XP-G Blue, 14XP-E White)

*Outros*:

- Carvão activo
- Mangues
- Siporax

*Rotinas:*

TPA com água do cabo raso
Aspiração do areão(agora de inicio anda com algumas cyanos)
Limpeza da rocha
Alimentação 2 vez por dia, flocos+pasta (feita em casa com choco, lulas, polvo, camarão, algas, flocos, granulado) excepto fins de semana 


Peixes:

- Paracanthurus hepatus
- Zebrasoma flavescens
- Strigosus ctenochaetus
- Salaria ramosus
- 2*Amphirion ocellaris


Invertebrados

- Nassarius
- Ermitas
- Archaster typicu (Sand Star)
- Burriés
- 2 camarões da nossa costa
- 1 ouriço da nossa costa


Corais

- Zoanthus Rosa
- Zoanthus sp verdes
- Sarcophyton pólipos grandes
- Caulastrea Furcata
- Euphyllia Paradivisa
- Discossoma vermelho
- Blastomussa-Green
- Seriatopora Caliendrum verde florescente*
- Seriatopora Hystrix
- montipora verde
- acropora válida pontas roxas
- Pocilopora damicornis
- stylophora milka
- Acropora eflorescens
- Acropora pólipos vermelhos
- palythoas zoanthus*


Para breve as fotos

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

e fotos, comé???

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

E que animalejos contém o tanque?

----------


## João Seguro

Ora bom dia, de vivos temos:

Peixes:

- Paracanthurus hepatus
- Zebrasoma flavescens
- Strigosus ctenochaetus
- Salaria ramosus
- 2*Amphirion ocellaris

Invertebrados

- Nassarius
- Ermitas
- Archaster typicu (Sand Star)
- Burriés
- 2 camarões da nossa costa
- 1 ouriço da nossa costa

Corais
- Zoanthus Rosa
- Zoanthus sp verdes
- Sarcophyton pólipos grandes
- Caulastrea Furcata
- Euphyllia Paradivisa
- Discossoma vermelho
- Blastomussa-Green
- Seriatopora Caliendrum verde florescente 
- Seriatopora Hystrix
- montipora verde
- acropora válida pontas roxas
- Pocilopora damicornis
- stylophora milka
- Acropora eflorescens
- Acropora pólipos vermelhos
- palythoas zoanthus

----------


## João Seguro

Eheheheh ó Paulo agora vais tu cortar-me na casaca em relação às minhas fotos xD

Estou com tudo cheio de algas... Penso que deve ter sido do excesso de comida que andei a dar quando o hepatus teve o ictio e do facto do alimentador automatico ter caído lá para dentro o.O   Há-de ir ao sítio xD

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

as bomba sde circulação serão suficientes?? desde que meti a vortech não há algas no meu. agora é calma e meter mais uns corais

----------


## João Seguro

Pois, és capaz de ter razão... Mas uma vort€ch ... o.O Tenho que ponderar a circulação... O escumador parece-me suficiente com os mangues.. Tive a experimentar pôr vodka esta semana e não notei nada de diferente na  espuma do escumador por isso penso que não seja dos fosfatos ou nitratos, ou talvez seja muito cedo para essa observações. Irei continuar esta semana para ver como reage. Falta de oxigenação não deve ser, tenho a bomba de retorno um pouco a cima do nível de água e aquilo provoca bolhas de ar e consequentemente trocas gasosas abundantes... Vou ver se arranjo mais um bomba ou 2 para testar essa teoria.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Boas João olha se colocas só vodka vai te aumentar as algas atenção tens de complementar com bacterias. Sim é verdade as vortech são caras mas  :yb677:  não há palavras, lembras-te quando viste o meu ainda tinha algas, ao fim de dois dias com a vortech já não sabia o que era isso :Palmas: . que bombas de circulação andas á procura??

----------


## João Seguro

Procuro algumas porr€iras xD e que trabalhem bem...  

Pois é, nem me lembrei de adicionar as bactérias. Mas sem adição de bactérias não dá resultado? Pelo que tinha lido fiquei com a ideia que diminuía os fosfatos e nitratos que houvessem. Tenho que comprar o teste dos nitratos porque duvido que tenha.. Com os mangues penso que estejam controlados.

----------

